# Rhodesian SAS and Rolex



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

On a recent trip to Africa a came across a nameless/faceless individual wearing the so-called Steve McQueen straight hand Rolex Explorer II. It was really beaten up having been a daily wear in Africa for the last 30 or so years and what's more it had only been off his wrist a couple of times for a service. After chatting to him for a while about the watch he said he always wanted a Rolex after serving in the forces where his four man unit were issued one Rolex between them prior to an operation. I asked if he was in the Rhodesian forces and he nodded and said yes and after a while admitted he was in the SAS. After the war he bought a new straight hand Explorer II and has worn it every day since. I am sure the military watch experts will know of Rhodesian issued Rolexes (which did include the straight hand Explorer II) it was nice to meet someone who confirmed it, had worn one and was so impressed he bought one of his own after the war ended.

Anyway he let me photograph the watch


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Whooo great post John, do you know if they issued their watches with Mil markings? 

BTW Bit of polywatch and that will look like new


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb!

Got some history to it that one!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Now that's really been put to use over the years,i bet he was an interesting man,

with plenty of interesting stories!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats a great advert for Rolex


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

PhilM said:


> BTW Bit of polywatch and that will look like new


I was going to mention that as well.









Later,

William


----------



## Jay662 (Mar 23, 2010)

I love the idea that the watch is beating up. I always think of the stories it must have been through!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Show this pic to the member who's worried about a few swirlies on his bracelet!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Show this pic to the member who's worried about a few swirlies on his bracelet!


to right ..............lol............


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

William_Wilson said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Bit of polywatch and that will look like new
> ...


That's because great minds think alike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

What a marvellous marketing story for Rolex. Reminds me of the Mercedes ad in a weekend magazine many years ago, with a photograph of an old Spaniard standing besides his Merc - immaculate and with a million kilometres on the clock. They were proud of that. Perhaps Rolex could slip you a few Euros for the story ??? :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Would almost be a shame to have it cleaned up..

The bracelet looks like it could do with some attention though - looks like the springbars are bent or something at the top.

Good story :thumbsup:


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Scratches are like scars, it's worth keeping the gooduns because there's always a story/adventure behind them....or your just clumsy!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

The watch deserves a good clean, glass polish and a new springbar. Then it would be ready for the next 30 years.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Can't believe I missed this post!

That's a great story and watch JoT, nice spot. I have all the Saints/C Sqn/Selous Scouts books and have perused the photos for watch content. I don't recall having seen a Sub, but since I didn't know about the Explorer I admit I may have missed a silver bezel. Will have to have another look!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Now THAT'S WABI ! ! Not a Rollie fan but I like this one and that story!


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

thomasaurus said:


> Scratches are like scars, it's worth keeping the gooduns because there's always a story/adventure behind them....or your just clumsy!


Ha ha

Like most. Yes the watch is beaten up but i am glad that the rolex has been treated that way. A true daily that is worn the way that a watch is meant to be worn.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

thomasaurus said:


> Scratches are like scars, it's worth keeping the gooduns because there's always a story/adventure behind them....or your just clumsy!


Well I couldn't possibly comment but my other half spotted this week that the glass on her daily wearer (a Lorus not a Rolex !) is completely smashed and she has no idea how it happened. Off to Liverpool St arcade with it for a replacement.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

What an awesome encounter! :good:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Can't believe I missed this post!
> 
> That's a great story and watch JoT, nice spot. I have all the Saints/C Sqn/Selous Scouts books and have perused the photos for watch content. I don't recall having seen a Sub, but since I didn't know about the Explorer I admit I may have missed a silver bezel. Will have to have another look!


Good to see you posting Colin, and to JoT ~ great post! Like it! :to_become_senile:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nothing to say really.....now thats a watch, fantastic!!!!!!!!!

BTW, spring bar will be fine but the end piece needs a bit of fettling, its obvliously at some time been "pulled open" and just needs the tangs on the back bent back into shape, it'll then hug the lugs again.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

:thumbup: brill


----------

